# SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 500SX OLD SKOOL



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

*SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 500SX OLD SKOOL and a few ZAPCO'S*

not mine, not a megga watt china/korea but dam nice......

Soundstream Reference 500sx Old Skool 500WRMS 2CH Sq Amp NOS USA | eBay

what!!!!this guy is giving zapco's away

New Zapco DC Reference DC500 1 1 Channel Built in DSP 500 RMS Watts Car Amp | eBay

New Zapco DC Reference DC200 2 2 Channel Built in DSP USB Input 200 RMS Watts | eBay

New Zapco DC Reference DC1100 1 1 Channel Built in DSP USB Input 1100 RMS Watts 768680155471 | eBay


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Soccerguru sells a bunch of good stuff.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Where does he find this stuff?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

hehehe...

Thanks guys


----------

